# Best Micro Atx Powersupply matx psu



## lion149 (Nov 20, 2009)

Hey,
  I have a matx case and the PSU is really bad. It is a generic "safepower" PSU with 16amps on the 12v+.
  Long story short this isn’t going to cut it, I have been looking around but this PSU is the best I can find and the price is insane. Can anyone help?

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16817338038

Anyone have experience with Athena?


----------



## johnb35 (Nov 20, 2009)

Big list of microatx power supplies here, take your pick.

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Produ...ion=microatx power supply&name=Power Supplies

Edit:  You will not find a high wattage microatx power supply.  They were designed for small cases with not much power requirement.  Basically an oem replacement.  You might want to think about buying a mid tower atx case and transfer components over with a new power supply.


----------



## lion149 (Nov 21, 2009)

I hear ya, but i bought a small case for just that...i wanted it to be small. It is my backup pc with multi use. Bring it to a friends, let friends use it they come over, currently it just hold all my old parts and stuff.
   Anyways i would love to be able to just feed the components good solid power with a reliable PSU so if anyone happens to know where to get a legit Matx psu that is better then the athena brand on Newegg please let me know!

Thanks in advance


----------



## EricRN (Dec 2, 2009)

Hey, I hear ya, I love SFF pc's.  I am building a new one for a HTPC for my father.  This is the Power supply I am going to use.  It's great because it's got 21 Amps on the 12V rail.  Modular cables make it great so you don't have extra wires laying around!  Price is just right!

http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3860496&CatId=4324


----------



## daisymtc (Dec 2, 2009)

I personally would pick FSP.


----------



## lion149 (Dec 6, 2009)

Where can these "FSP" supplies be purchased i found the homepage it maybe what i am looking for...


----------



## bomberboysk (Dec 6, 2009)

lion149 said:


> Where can these "FSP" supplies be purchased i found the homepage it maybe what i am looking for...


Even the best fsp microatx is only 300W.



lion149 said:


> I hear ya, but i bought a small case for just that...i wanted it to be small. It is my backup pc with multi use. Bring it to a friends, let friends use it they come over, currently it just hold all my old parts and stuff.
> Anyways i would love to be able to just feed the components good solid power with a reliable PSU so if anyone happens to know where to get a legit Matx psu that is better then the athena brand on Newegg please let me know!
> 
> Thanks in advance


Case like this supports atx psu's:
http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16811129041


----------



## linkin (Dec 6, 2009)

If you can find any micro-atx powersupplies by Ipex, you may want to get one. they use seasonic components, often just rebadged.


----------



## lion149 (Dec 6, 2009)

Bomber thanks that case by Antec looks awesome. I wish i had known about that before i snagged this case, anyways I'm prolly just going to stay with it because i love its size and wieght.
  So if anyone happens to ever come across a legit Matx psu with solid 12v numbers i would love to hear about it ha


----------



## linkin (Dec 7, 2009)

what kind of wattage are you looking for? my 350w Ipex (rebadged seasonic) had 22 amps on the +12v rail, which is surprising... most usually have around 16 or 18.


----------



## lion149 (Dec 7, 2009)

Do you have a link to these Ipex psu's. Are they reliable?

This appears to be the best choice at the moment...
http://www.tigerdirect.com/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=3860496&csid=ITD&body=MAIN#detailspecs


----------



## linkin (Dec 7, 2009)

This is the exact one i bought:

http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Ipex-SS-300S...iewItemQQptZAU_Components?hash=item27ad8c4c78

Although it now appears they are using a different version, mine had more amps overall on almost every rail. i think you should get that ultra one now.


----------

